# Chinook rescues Sea King



## John A Silkstone (Jul 9, 2008)

Chinook rescues Sea King

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/7493547.stm

Silky


----------



## Reloader (Jul 10, 2008)

Good find, Silky!


----------

